# Playpen



## melvin.carrion (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi all!  
I want to buy a playpen for my baby and I've been seeing a few and saw this and I loved!! <3 <3 :mrgreen: 
http://www.amazon.com/Best-Pet-Folding- ... 06&sr=8-10
this is a good playpen or what you guys recommend?
Also I think it can works like a portable cage


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

That's really cool. I don't see anything wrong with it. But, since it's sewn together, make sure there are no lose threads or places where hedgie nails can get caught. It looks good and at a good price too.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Oooh, that looks nice! Totally adding this to my Amazon wish list  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I like the look of it, but is it made of mesh? If so, I would keep a close eye on your little one when they're in there to make sure they aren't trying to climb it.


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks nice! The only problem I see with it is cleaning it if your hedgehog eliminates in it. I guess you could just fit a piece of fleece to the bottom


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I've seen those used as travel cages at shows - they work very well.  The only thing is like Rainy mentioned, check beforehand to be sure there aren't any snaggy threads.


----------

